# oh I so hate losing a hen..



## da1214wic (Jan 1, 2013)

she passed away yesterday.( she was a golden comet) We believe it was her age (4 years old), she lost all her weight and stop all activity, nothing i did seem to help her. Her poop was normal looking and she didnt ever throw up, just sit in her box and passed away. I feel so bad that I couldn't save her. My husband said its natural, that we will soon start losing more due to their age. is that true?


----------



## Wrigley (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't know, I've heard of chickens living for up to ten years or longer, but as you know, everything has to die. It sucks!! I tell my wife, it's not will it happen, but when will it happen. We've been lucky, (knock on wood) we lost only one at four weeks old. I don know when or how it will happen, predator, sickness, old age, hit by a car, who knows, but it will happen.

I am sorry for your loss.

Wrigley


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. =( Hugs! I'm not sure about age. I hear different things on that. Something I always wonder about too though. Five of my girls will be 3 this coming May. These little feathered sweethearts are so easy to get attached to. Makes it hard on the heart when we lose them. I've been in your shoes twice so far with losing a pet hen. Not a very nice feeling at all.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

4 is a long life for a hybrid. The hybrids I have had have fizzled and gone just as you described by the time they were 3. 3 to 4 is the average age for hens to start going, but some will live much longer. I have two old ladies who are going on 7 this March and they are both going strong.

It's never easy though, never.........


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So sorry you lost your hen. I know how much that hurts. Try to feel better.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Before you write it off as old age, check for mites. You can barely see them, and they will sap the weight and the energy from a chicken. That is kinda young to assume old age. But sorry for your loss!!


----------



## jessicamerrick (Jan 6, 2013)

It is hard, I lost a girl last week. They are wonderful little souls!


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

So sorry!! Its strange but I was looking in The Chicken Health Handbook by Gail Damerow and she has the maximum life span of a chicken at 30-35 years and productive span at 12-15 years. This just doesn't seem possible. This has to be a misprint.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Kinda sounds like she could've been egg bound to me


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I have heard from others who have kept hybrids that they usually don't live as long as heritage breeds. They say it's because hybrids are built to lay and that eventually they burn themselves out. Don't know if it's true or not as I have neer owned a hybrid.

I can tell you that in my flock right now I have a few girls that are still laying the odd egg and they are nearly 10 years old. 

Birds have been a part of my life since I was a kid. I have cared for many. I look at them like people. Why is it someone can live to be 100 and yet a newborn with nothing apparently wrong perishes within weeks of being born? Sometimes you can determine a logicall explaination like Merecks with a chick. Others I have had were several years old out pecking away on a sunny day one minute then dead with its feet up in the air from a stroke the next. When it's time, it's time, heartbreaking as it is. Some you can deal with. Others, I still break down.


----------



## da1214wic (Jan 1, 2013)

oh i have already buried her, but i will check the others and tonight go check nesting box and roosting area. thank you for the tip


----------



## da1214wic (Jan 1, 2013)

thank you everyone for the kind words and advice, wow 10 years old, that amazes me, and i am sorry for those who also lost their hens. I do believe i have found a forum i will be visiting a lot, the kindness here is so refreshing and thank you for this. Have a wonderful weekend everyone....


----------



## swcakes (Feb 8, 2013)

I lost two hens this week they seem to be having breathing trouble and are really lethargic I'm really worried for the rest of them I've started them all on antibiotics any other suggestions? Please help!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Electrolytes - gatorade - or my preference is save-a-chick. I have used it on my adult hens when they were really sick (and I almost lost Chloe). It really helped. Good job on getting them on antibiotic right away! If you haven't done so already, keep them isolated from others if you have other chickens.


----------



## swcakes (Feb 8, 2013)

The problem is that it is really cold here and I have no other warm place to put them that I can isolate them. Can I mix gator aid and the antibiotics


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't see why not. Can you bring them inside and put them in a plastic bin? That's what I had to do for mine.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Chloe actually spent her few days in a laundry basket next to my bed so I could keep an eye on her all night.


----------



## swcakes (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm working on getting rid of her flees so I don't want them in right now


----------



## da1214wic (Jan 1, 2013)

i have a lot to learn about raising chickens i see, i have no idea what egg bound is, but i will go goggle it right now. thank you for replies.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

swcakes said:


> I'm working on getting rid of her flees so I don't want them in right now


Gotcha. Not a fun thing to deal with.


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

da1214wic said:


> i have a lot to learn about raising chickens i see, i have no idea what egg bound is, but i will go goggle it right now. thank you for replies.


Egg bound is when an egg becomes stuck inside a hen and she is not able to lay it. It can be caused by a soft shell or shell less egg. It can also becaused by an abnormal sized egg.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry about your hen. I hate loosing them too (and the young breeder rooster I lost a few weeks ago.) I find that animals who are bred without the goal of making a longer lived animal tends to die younger on average. Years ago I used to breed fancy rats (for pets) and at the time hairless ones were new to the market and only lived a year on average. I was delighted to create lines that lived 2.5 years on average by breeding the oldest males I could find (can't do this with females as they go through menopause like people!) My furry lines were even better, living past three years. I have full intentions of using this method to engineer longer lived Seramas some day. I have heard they only live from 2-7 years. 7 years doesn't sound bad, 2 just won't do... no siree... 

Don't feel bad about not being able to save her. If she did die of old age there was nothing you could have done. If she died of something else you are just learning the what and how to fix it now so again, there was nothing you could have done then. It's not a good mental game to play with yourself. My condolences.


----------



## da1214wic (Jan 1, 2013)

ohh thank you the information everyone.


----------

